# 1997 brush bandit 200 +



## colt044 (Oct 15, 2006)

first thanks for the help with my 76 asplundh chipper. however i just bought a 97 bandit 200 + with 1100 hrs. on it , it has a deutz diesel, i want to service this thing before i put it to work. would you guys have any tips such as oil, filters, grease or where i could possibly download a service manual? i appreciate your help, thanks a lot.


----------



## John464 (Oct 15, 2006)

this is what I do to my 250's. This all depends on how often you are using them. I run mine 5-6 days a week. not sure how by the book the following is but seems to keep them running strong and they have thousands of hours 

-locate all the grease fittings and grease every couple days of use
-clean air filter with compressed air once a week
-change air filter every 6 months
-change/filter oil every 300hrs of use
-sharpen blades every day with hand sharpener
-replace blades every 2 years
-before shut down reverse feed bar to ensure nothing willl jam the next time you try to start
-never let it run out of diesel fuel
-once a year I bring to dealer who adjusts anvil, changes oil and hydro oil/filters and flips the blades for me and goes over anything else that they see may need to be done


----------



## TackleTree (Oct 15, 2006)

You can pick up most parts at Napa, filters fuel lines, grease oils etc. I was told to service every 100hrs of use. I used marine or heavy duty grease, and I did this once or twice a week depending on use. I also put an inline fuel filter to help with any dust or wood particles that may somehow get into the fuel. I also did this becuase at one time someone ran the machine after the fuel cap fell off and wood particles got into the tank. I took the tank off and steam/pressure cleaned it. My machine was a Vermeer and I contacted the service dept by phone. They helped me with all my problems concerns. When replacing the knives, each bolt must be tightened with a torque wrench. Too loose or tight may cause failure. When sharpening blades, they are to be grinded at specific angles and a cercaint way. Vermeer faxed me a info sheet to give whoever does the grinding. Setting the anvil blade gap (on disk style) is touchy but vermeer told me to use 2 quarters stacked as a field guide to set gap. I always carried an extra drive belt as well. I recommend contacting a dealer and asking them the questions you asked here. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## colt044 (Oct 15, 2006)

what kind of oil do you use? i use mobil delvac in my diesel trucks 15/40 would that work or should i use something else? thanks


----------



## DDM (Oct 15, 2006)

colt044 said:


> what kind of oil do you use? i use mobil delvac in my diesel trucks 15/40 would that work or should i use something else? thanks



Yup you can use that.


----------



## Log hog (Oct 20, 2006)

I turn my double edged chipper blades every week, and every 2nd week I put newly sharpened ones on. I usually go through about 2-3 sets of new blades a year. I grease my chipper every day. I change oil every 400 hours. You also have to change the depth of your anvil every time you put on a different size of blade each time. Every time you sharpen a set of blades you take down the width of your blade, so your space from the blade edge to the anvil grows a larger distance. What happens is you start to take bigger chips and your chips get stringier. The bigger the chips the harder you chipper has to work to chip the brush, then in turn burning more fuel. I change my air filter every year.


----------

